# Zongkers is a Class Act



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I was in Omaha last week and finagled a visit to Zongkers Custom Furniture. Many of us have admired the craftsmanship and artistry exhibited on projects Dennis has posted on Lumberjocks, but being able to actually see these in person is a special event. The front line at Zongkers is Dennis and Dan Zongker, backed up by Patti Davis. (I'm not sure, but I'm willing to bet that Patti helps keep these guys on track.) Seeing as how Dennis has a bed behind the office for his all-nighters, Patti probably has to make some coffee to get him started every day - LOL.










*Here are a few photos *of their shop and work in progress. It's located in what used to be a brewery on the South side of Omaha. When I drove up I recognized it as a historic factory building, but it still took me a few minutes to do a reality check that I had arrived at the right place. From the outside, there are few if any clues that world class craftsmen are at work inside.



















*Zongkers' hand carved Trademark?*









*Their sign over the loading dock.*










Anyway - thanks again, guys for your great hospitality. If you ever come this way you can tour my place (Hee Hee) - if you have about 2 minutes!


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

looks like a great place to spend a day. thanks for sharing.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

It was a great place to spend some time. I forgot to mention that Dennis also teaches carving classes. If I lived anywhere near Omaha, I would be signing up.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks like a fun place to visit Joe…glad you were able to have a nice visit with them and thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Joe, It was really nice to meet you and your family. You have a very nice family. I will definitely have to come see you when I'm up in your neck of the woods. And check out your massive shop, just kidding. Actually the smaller the shop, sometimes is much more fun, and less area to walk back and forth when you forget what you were looking for.lol Happy Woodworking!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great insight Joe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

This is what I love about Lumberjocks!


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

Joe it was a pleasure meeting you and your family… I try and keep the guys in line but well you know how that goes….lol…. when you are in Omaha again please be sure to stop in and see all of us here….


----------



## DanZongker (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW, Joe thanks for showing the grey hairs….HAHA….Was fun meeting you ad your family, what an awesome bunch…..Next I am fishing Tablerock, I'll definately venture down for a cold one and say hello.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Dan - it's a deal.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for sharing it
this is one of the thinks I like here on Lumber Jocks

just wondering what they use all that space to, are they trainning for an iron-man…..LOL

Take care
Dennis


----------

